# Boot stopt

## Pokersims

Hallo Leute,

ich bin neu hier und habe gleich ein Problem  :Sad: 

Ich habe nun ca. 3x probiert Gentoo auf meinem 16 GB 2.0 USB Stick zu installieren. Dies lief auch alles sehr gut bis es dann soweit war das ich den Rechner neu starten sollte um vom USB zu booten. In Grub konnte ich Gentoo wählen und er bootete auch ein paar Datein und dann aufeinmal hörte er auf und es passiert nichts mehr.

Mit hilfe der Sufu konnte ich leider nichts herrausfinden und wenn ich nicht zu doof bin hat Google mir auch nichts sagen können :S  :Sad: 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Pokersims

----------

## Christian99

naja, ohne uns zu sagen, ob/was für eine Fehlermeldung da steht, können wir dir schlecht helfen.

Außerdem: nach welcher Anleitung bist du vorgegangen? gentoo Handbuch?

----------

## Pokersims

Den fehler habe ich jetzt behoben indem ich noch mal dem Gentoo Handbuch gefolgt bin nun habe ich das Problem das ich warscheinlich die grub.conf falsch eingestellt habe. Ich habe über meinem Rechner mit der Minmal CD , Gentoo auf meinem USB Stick installiert wie müsste die Grub config den dann aussehen?

derzeit steht vollgendes drin:

title Gentoo Linux 3.10.7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-3.10.7-gentoo root=/dev/sdb3

Grüße,

Pokersims

----------

## mrsteven

 *Pokersims wrote:*   

> 
> 
> title Gentoo Linux 3.10.7
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

Du bootest (laut grub.conf) von der ersten Partition der ersten Platte, dein root-Filesystem liegt aber auf der dritten Partition der zweiten Platte? Entsprechen diese Einstellungen deiner tatsächlichen Konfiguration?

----------

## Pokersims

Hallo,

das heist also ich müsste schreiben?

root (hd0,1)  // Weil meine erste Partition die Boot Partition ist

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-3.10.7-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 // Dritte Partition (/) der ersten Platte

Grüße,

Pokersims

----------

## mrsteven

root (hd0,0) müsste in deinem Fall passen, da Grub selbst bei 0 anfängt zu zählen. root=/dev/sda3 könnte stimmen, aber ohne eine genaue Fehlermeldung ist eine Diagnose natürlich schwierig...

----------

## schmidicom

Sind solch feste Angaben wirklich sinnvoll bei einer Installation auf einem USB-Stick wo sich das ganze jederzeit ändern kann?

Man kann dem Kernel ja auch mit einer UUID mitteilen auf welcher Partition das Betriebssystem liegt, bei mir sieht das z.B. so aus:

```
root=PARTUUID=bcac31c2-ce99-4e31-ac4f-b6db128dd7be
```

Das kleine Programm "blkid" musste einem die UUID zu jeder Partition anzeigen, zumindest mit GPT.

Und beim Bootloader musste doch die "root (hd0,0)"-Zeile doch eigentlich auch überflüssig sein wenn der Kernel am selben Ort liegt wie der Bootloader selbst.

----------

## firefly

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Sind solch feste Angaben wirklich sinnvoll bei einer Installation auf einem USB-Stick wo sich das ganze jederzeit ändern kann?
> 
> Man kann dem Kernel ja auch mit einer UUID mitteilen auf welcher Partition das Betriebssystem liegt, bei mir sieht das z.B. so aus:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

PARTUUID funktioniert nur mit GPT. DOS-type Partition tabelle kennt keine UUIDs für die Partitionen an sich

EDIT: ups da ist ein "k" verloren gegangen. Es sollte natürlich "keine UUIDs" heißen.

----------

## mv

Du scheinst einen mit genkernel erstellten kernel zu benutzen. Wenn sich an genkernel nicht etwas geändert hat (ich benutze das seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr), brauchst Du dann eine initrd und musst für diese real_root=... (statt root=...) angeben.

Übrigens ist das Posting, dass es bei DOS-Partitionstabelle nur UUID gibt leider so zu verstehen, dass der kernel nicht root=UUID=.... auswerten kann. Dies kann aber möglicherweise die von genkernel erstellte initrd.

----------

## firefly

 *mv wrote:*   

> Du scheinst einen mit genkernel erstellten kernel zu benutzen. Wenn sich an genkernel nicht etwas geändert hat (ich benutze das seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr), brauchst Du dann eine initrd und musst für diese real_root=... (statt root=...) angeben.
> 
> Übrigens ist das Posting, dass es bei DOS-Partitionstabelle nur UUID gibt leider so zu verstehen, dass der kernel nicht root=UUID=.... auswerten kann. Dies kann aber möglicherweise die von genkernel erstellte initrd.

 

Und du meinst PARTUUID

root=UUID konnte der kernel noch nie. Das ist immer noch ein feature von einer initrd/initramfs (auch root=LABEL=)

----------

## mv

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*   Du scheinst einen mit genkernel erstellten kernel zu benutzen. Wenn sich an genkernel nicht etwas geändert hat (ich benutze das seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr), brauchst Du dann eine initrd und musst für diese real_root=... (statt root=...) angeben.
> 
> Übrigens ist das Posting, dass es bei DOS-Partitionstabelle nur UUID gibt leider so zu verstehen, dass der kernel nicht root=UUID=.... auswerten kann. Dies kann aber möglicherweise die von genkernel erstellte initrd. 
> 
> Und du meinst PARTUUID
> ...

 

Ich meinte genau das, was ich schrieb: Da hier in der Diskussion plötzlich von PARTUUID zu UUID gewechselt wurde (weil der PARTUUID bei DOS-Partitionen nicht geht), wollte ich klarstellen, dass das Ganze ohne initrd (zumindest derzeit) prinzipiell nicht möglich ist.

----------

